# lamprologus multifasciatus-shell dwellers FOR SALE



## ZebraDanio12

I have a tank full of them, probably about 35 adults/juvis/fry altogether. I am wanting to downgrade to a small group. (probably 5-7) The rest need to go before it gets too overcrowded. I'll keep the young fry, but I'll have around 2-3 small starter groups.

Would anyone be interested in these? They are very healthy, breeding proficiently, and eat well.
They would be $7 each. 
They will come with shark eye shells. (the shells i use to house and breed them in)

These will be ready for new homes in about a week! 

Please let me know if you're interested for more details.

Thanks, Kara


----------



## toddnbecka

Shipping available?


----------



## ZebraDanio12

toddnbecka said:


> Shipping available?


Yep!


----------

